# Is a little blood normal? Doe just gave birth



## kukupecpec (Jan 13, 2014)

I have a doe that just gave birth - this is her second time with me, but she had a handful of litters with her previous owners
Last time I came out to feed one day and there was a baby bunny hopping around in the cage! So I missed the whole first few weeks. This time I rebuilt the box she used for nesting so I can monitor her babies much easier. Yesterday there was a fresh nest hole in the hay, and today there are 4 little pinkies under a pile of fur. I'm not sure EXACTLY how old they are, but they were born in the last 24 hours. 

My question is about the health of the doe. This is my very first rabbit litter I've seen from the very beginning (as I mentioned, the other one was older by the time I found them). There is some blood on some of the hay, and a couple small drops of blood in the hutch. I looked Red (the doe) over, there isn't really any blood on the fur but there is still a little bit of blood weeping from her vulva. Is this normal? I just want t make sure she is ok 






A little blood on the straw in the front





Cute little bunnies! A little blood on the straw on the right


----------



## VickieB (Jan 14, 2014)

It's pretty normal to find blood in the cage after a doe gives birth.


----------



## kukupecpec (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks! I just wanted to know she was ok. It's all gone today and everything looks like it's going great.


----------



## VickieB (Jan 14, 2014)

When my 3rd litter was born I found blood in the cage. I was really concerned too, because I had not seen any with the first 2 litters. Since then I have usually found some blood after a birth, don't know why I didn't the first couple of times. Rabbits...


----------



## Petty (Mar 27, 2014)

Many people do find some blood.


----------



## happy acres (May 3, 2014)

Good to know for the future!


----------

